# Suche Virtualisierungssoftware um FreeNAS und Windows Server 2012 gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen.



## J4CK3R (21. April 2016)

Guten Abend
So heute hab ich meinen Server soweit fertig gebaut, dass ich mir nun ernsthafte Gedanken zur Virtualisierung machen kann.
Am liebsten hätte ich eine kostenlose Alternative zu UnRaid  (Linus Techtipps 7Gamer 1 Cpu 7 Gamers, 1 CPU - Ultimate Virtualized Gaming Build Log - YouTube ).
Das einfachste in meinen Augen wäre wohl eine Virtuelle Maschine, welches aber für mich nicht zufrieden stellend ist.
Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Danke
Robin


----------



## Shutterfly (21. April 2016)

Das kennste? Please do not run FreeNAS in production as a Virtual Machine! | FreeNAS Community


----------



## J4CK3R (22. April 2016)

Ja kenn ich, habe aber eigentlich nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.  Zudem ist mittlerweile von FreeNas die Meldung meines Wissens draußen, das es auf VM-Ware freigegeben ist.
Der Server soll auf der einten Seite Windows Server 2012R2 Datacenter für TS und Überwachungskamera bieten, auf der anderen Seite sollte wie gesagt FreeNas laufen um meine Berufsschuldaten zu speichern.


----------



## lowskill (22. April 2016)

Reicht es nicht, wenn du dir unter FreeNAS ein Jail einrichtest, auf dem TS und das andere Zeug laufen?


----------



## J4CK3R (22. April 2016)

Ich weis nicht ob FreeNas diese Funktion bietet, meine Idee bis jetzt ist eigentlich nur, FreeNas auf einer VM unter Windows laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Bunkasan (22. April 2016)

J4CK3R schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Am liebsten hätte ich eine kostenlose Alternative zu UnRaid  (Linus Techtipps 7Gamer 1 Cpu 7 Gamers, 1 CPU - Ultimate Virtualized Gaming Build Log - YouTube ).
> 
> ...



Nimm ein Linux deiner Wahl, installier KVM, feddich. UnRaid setzt auch nur auf KVM auf, und howtos gibts im Netz wie Sand am Meer. Natürlich vorrausgesetzt du kannst auf Klicki-bunti verzichten und mit einer Tastatur umgehen...


----------



## lowskill (22. April 2016)

J4CK3R schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob FreeNas diese Funktion bietet


Ansonsten hätte ich es nicht vorgeschlagen.



J4CK3R schrieb:


> meine Idee bis jetzt ist eigentlich nur, FreeNas auf einer VM unter Windows laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Shutterfly (22. April 2016)

FreeNAS selbst bietet sogar ein Jail für VirtualBox, sollte man wirklich virtualisieren wollen - Performance soll aber nur so lala sein.



J4CK3R schrieb:


> Zudem ist mittlerweile von FreeNas die Meldung meines Wissens draußen, das es auf VM-Ware freigegeben ist.



Persönlich habe ich mich damit im Detail nicht beschäftigt, da mir FreeNAS mit ZFS persönlich zu anstrengend und zu Ressourcenhungrig ist. Wenn du aber selbst sagst, dass es mit VMware (so heißen die, nicht VM-Ware) freigegeben ist, was ich persönlich bezweifeln mag, dann nimm einfach die kostenlose Version von ESXi und setze dort deinen Server für Windows samt FreeNAS auf.

Wieso ich das bezweifel? Meines Wissens ist es unter FreeNAS und ZFS mit der Parität noch immer so eine sensible Sache. Man muss ganz genau wissen was man tut und wie man es tut. Daher wird es von FreeNAS selbst nie einen goldenen Freifahrtschein geben, welcher da lautet: "Wir garantieren jedem DAU, dass es unter einer Virtualisierung funktioniert!".

FreeNAS ging schon immer virtualisiert, egal ob VMware, Xen oder KVM. Man musste nur peinlich genau darauf achten was man tut und vor allem ZFS verstanden haben. Irgendwann hat sich der Staff um FreeNAS herum dann entschieden offiziell in erster Instanz von einer Virtualisierung abzuraten. Zu groß waren die Probleme mit Leuten, welche einfach nicht wussten, was sie tun. Der Profi war davon nie betroffen.


----------



## J4CK3R (23. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen
Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen.
Mit Linux kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut aus, halt einfach so Basics aber da gibts bestimmt YT Tutorials.
Ich werd mal mit KVM versuchen.
Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Schönes Wochenende
Robin


----------



## lowskill (23. April 2016)

Warum lässt du nicht einfach unter FreeNAS eine VM laufen? Das entspricht doch genau deinem unRAID-Vergleich. 

FreeNAS zu virtualisieren ist, wie schon oft erwähnt wurde, keine gute Idee und erfordert passende Hardware als auch die entsprechenden Eintellungen damit es richtig funktioniert.


----------



## shadie (2. Mai 2016)

lowskill schrieb:


> Warum lässt du nicht einfach unter FreeNAS eine VM laufen? Das entspricht doch genau deinem unRAID-Vergleich.
> 
> FreeNAS zu virtualisieren ist, wie schon oft erwähnt wurde, keine gute Idee und erfordert passende Hardware als auch die entsprechenden Eintellungen damit es richtig funktioniert.



Um Freenas zu virtualisieren sollte man Festplatten 1:1 an die VM weiterreichen können.

Dafür wird sowohl eine passende CPU / MB / Raidcontroller benötigt welche alle VT-D beherrschen.
Ist das nicht gegeben, würde ich ebenfalls wie schon zig mal erwähnt:

Freenas oder OMV nehmen und mir ne Windows oder Ubuntu VM für TS usw erstellen.

Mal gespannt wie der TE es für sich am besten löst.

Als kostenloses Virtualisierungssystem würde auch der kostenlose Hypervisor von MS in Frage kommen.
Der beherrscht das durchreichen von HDD´s ebenfalls.


----------



## J4CK3R (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab das mit den VMs aufgegeben und das ganze wie folgt gelöst:
Auf dem Server ist NUR Windows Server 2012 Datacenter installiert. Auf dem läuft das ganze TS, etc. Zudem habe ich noch Passwortverschlüsselte Netzlaufwerke erstellt, über welche man mittels Portweiterleitung zugreifen kann. Der Server steht, für die dies interessiert in einer kleinen DMZ.


----------



## shadie (4. Mai 2016)

J4CK3R schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich hab das mit den VMs aufgegeben und das ganze wie folgt gelöst:
> Auf dem Server ist NUR Windows Server 2012 Datacenter installiert. Auf dem läuft das ganze TS, etc. Zudem habe ich noch Passwortverschlüsselte Netzlaufwerke erstellt, über welche man mittels Portweiterleitung zugreifen kann. Der Server steht, für die dies interessiert in einer kleinen DMZ.



Das war denke ich das sinnvollste was man ohne große Linuxkenntnisse machen konnte (das ist keine Ironie oder so!).


----------



## Icebreaker87 (4. Mai 2016)

Ich kann dir nur ESXi empfehlen. Wird auch im professionellen Umfeld eingesetzt.
Das einzige was ESXi will ist ein Intel Netzwerkchip. Wenn das vorhanden ist ist das weitere schnell gemacht. Ich würds auf jedenfall mal anschauen

Gruss Icebreaker


----------

